# WakeOnLan



## tessio (Oct 6, 2010)

Hello,

Reading this wiki page I had a doubt..
Why the OS need to have Wake On Lan support for the specific interface driver if the machine is off at the time this feature is used? 


(Non English speaker here ;])


----------



## phoenix (Oct 7, 2010)

The OS controls whether or not the WoL feature is enabled at the time the computer turns off.  If the OS doesn't support WoL for that chipset, it's disabled when the OS turns off.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 7, 2010)

P.S.: don't underestimate what is _not_ off when the machine itself is 'off' but connected to a power source.


----------



## tessio (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you guys!


----------

